# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مصانع جبل علي

## angel2008

مرحبا بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

عندي كم سؤال عن مصانع جبل علي بليززز ردوا علي 
ابى اشتري اغراض من مصانع جبل علي
بس ابى اعرف
الدخول لمنطقه دبي الحره للمصانع لازم تصررريح؟
والاغراض لازم نشتريهااا بالمفرق ولا لازم الجمله؟

و شو انواع البضاعه المووووووجوده عندهم


واذا في معلومات ثانيه خبرووووووني بليز

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## كلي روح

الي اعرفه محد يدخل والا حدمن اهلج عند بطاقه الجيش 

والبنات بيفدوونج

----------


## angel2008

اخوي عنده بطاقة الجيش
بس لازم بطاقه الجيش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مايصير ندخل بأي بطاقه؟

انزين وين مكان الاسواق اللي نشتري منها لاني سمعت انه منطقه جبل علي كبيررره وايد

----------


## lobnania

ان شاء الله البنات يفيدوكي
موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## يتيمة 555

لا نحن ندخل عااااااااااااااادي لا بطاقه ولا شي منوه قالكم بطاقه اصلا اول ما توصيلين عند البوابه اتقولين له انج بتدخلين عشان تشترين وعلى طول بيدخلج ومب لازم تشترين بالجمله عادي تاخذين بالمفرق ............ 

انا وخواتي من زمااااااان انسير وبدون بطايق ولا شي ........

----------


## وصوف الريم

انا دووم اسمع عنها ... شووو تشترون منها؟؟؟

----------


## نور*دبي

madri wallah

----------


## angel2008

مشكورات خواتي والله ماقصرتوااااااااااااااااا
واللي تعرف تفاصيل اكثر عن المكان تخبرني الله يجزيكم خير

----------


## أم لميا

عطونا فكرة عن مشترياتكم

----------


## نانوس الورديه

للررررررررررفع

----------


## angel2008

رررررررررررفع

----------


## open_rose79

شو يبيعون في اسواق جبل علي....وشو الفرق بين اغراضهم والاغراض الموجوده في الاسواق الثانيه

----------


## angel2008

اوبن روز
انا سمعت عندهم اشيا وااايد وباسعار مناسبه
ملابس ماركات ايطاليه
وعطور وساعات وغيره
بس عاد ماعرف شووو الاجرااااءات المطلوووبه
وانا ابى كميه بسيطه وهم عندهم مصااانع يعني بالجمله

----------


## "زوزو1"

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## هوى الروح

السنه الي طافة سرت هناك دخلنا عادي من بوابه 4 

و كان فيه 4 محلات حذال بعض بس ما اندل وين بالضبظ ><

ملابسهم قطنيه و حلوه و اسعارهم اوكي و رخيصه

فيه للاطفال و للكبار ماركات مثل اج اند ام ومذركير وبعد ماركات وايد ^_^

خاطري ارح مره ثانيه خخخخ

----------


## um a7mad1

والله انا بعد ودي اعرف اكثر و تفاصيل اكثر يعني شو الاماكن و وشو يبيعوون و ييين و كيف نوصلهم ليت وحده تساعدنا يزاها الله خير

----------


## angel2008

مشكوررررررررررررررات خواتي اللي خبرونا معلومات عن المنطقه

واللي تعرف اشيا بعد لاتبخل علينا
انا سمعت انه مصنع النسيييييييييج هو اللي يبيعون فيه

----------


## يسمينا

للرفع

----------


## أم الميث

ان شاء الله البنات يفيدونج ويفيدوني......؟

----------


## umzayed1

عادي تدخلين من غير بطاقه في كمن محل للملابس محل كبير يبيع ثياب لليهال وللكبار وبجامات نفس كارفور ونفس السعر وعطور الرصاصي وبنفس السعر هذا ألي أعرفه بصراحه ما أحس المكان يستاهل تتعنون له ألا أذا في مكان غير وأنا ما أدل والسموحه

----------


## angel2008

مشكورات الغاليات
معقووله ام زايد 
يعني نفس الاسعااار؟
انا قالوا لي مصاانع وتاخذين منهم الحبه ماتتعدا الدرااهم وكلها ماركات

----------


## الجوري2005

للرفع...

----------


## angel2008

مشكوررره الغاليه

----------


## "زوزو1"

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## angel2008

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## @أم فزاع@

للرفع

----------


## فرح الزمن

ما أعرف إن شاء الله البنات يفيدونج

----------


## والله تعبت

بالتوفيق

----------


## بنت الصحراء

إن شاء الله البنات يفيدونج

----------


## رؤيه صادقه

للرفع

----------


## original

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## M!sS LolO

للرفع

----------


## ام هيمو

للرفع

----------


## الوزيرة

اول مرة اسمع عنه ..

وان شاء الله حد يفيدنا اكثر ..

----------


## أم الوضيحي

رحت الاسبوع اللي طاف 

دبي للنيسج 

بالنسبة للاجراءات ادقين للمحل وعقب يدخلووونج 
نحن دخلنا من بوابه 7 

ماشي غيرها فاتح اليمعه
نحن رحنا لمحل عبي تفصيل بصراحه رووووعه واسعارها نفس اسعار السوووق عادي في الغاليه وفي الوسط

وفيه عطووور في دبي للنسيج وملابس اطفال وفيه شنط والله انهن 

بس شرينا اسكادا مناك بسعر افضل من السوووق 

في بيوتي بير -بوادي
خذنا 240 ووشوووووي 

بالنسبه هناك كان السعر 150 وكانت اخر حبه : (

فيه فرق في السعر بالنسبه للعطور


وسرنا محل عداله اظني اسمه اولد بلوز والله ماذكر الموووهيم

خذت بلوووزات منه حلووووو ماشي الحال

وفيه مفارش اختي تقوووول اسعارهن واوووووو 

تقول 270--380

وهن 10 قطع وعلى رمستها حلوات وعيبنها

ما عرفنا نلف اكثر ردينا ما شفنا شي 

وما شفت شي بالجمله 

اذا حد يعرف محلات اكثر يخبرناااااااااااااا



حبيت افيدكن بتجربتي 

أم الوضيحي

----------


## بنت زايد 78

خواتي الموضوع شدني وااايد وحبيت أشارك لأني عندي فكرة بالموضوع أنا سرت مصانع جبل علي من البوابة 4 وقلت للبواب أنا بسير (أوت تاون)مكان يقع علي يمين الدوار رقم 5 وهو عبارة عن منتوجات المصنع الفائضة والمرشدة اللي خذتنا رحلة من المصنع قالت لنا أن المصنع يصدر فقط لأوربا وهذا الفئض من الانتاج وكانت معاي وحدة من الطالبات ياية من فرنسا وألمانيا قبل الرحلة بفترة قصيرة وتقول كل فساتين الأطفال المعروضة شافتها هناك واشتروا بنات عمها منها لعيالهم بس كانت وااايد غالية وأنا خذيت الفستان لبنتي ب45 درهم طبعا عشان مهرجان دبي وناس من أهلنا سنويا في ألمانيا للعلاج (ادععولهم الله يعافيهم) كل مرة صوغتهم انعلة تكرمون من ألمانيا وشفناها هناك بسعر حلو ولا تستهونون بعطورهم ولو رخيصة لأنها واااايد حلوة ورخيصة وتم وسرت مرة ثانية عشان أفصل عباة للعيد أنا وأهلي والصراحة عبيهم وااايد حلوةواشتريت وقي للمدرسة لأنه فيه مشغل خاص للعبي والصراحة أسعارهم معقولة المهم المصنع تابع لمصانع دبي للنسيج العالمي وأهم من هذا كله هذي الصناعات ما تدخل الدولة فقط تصدر لأنه مشرفات الجولة التعليمية لطالبات المدرسة هم اللي خبرونا أتمنى معلوماتي فادتكم..

----------


## رومنسية قطر

وين جبل علي احس المكاان يستاااهل الوااحد يروووح لة

----------


## @ريم الفلا@

والله دووم كنت اقرأ عنه في الوسيط وخااطريه اسيره بس للاسف ريلي يقوولي ما بيوديني هل الامااكن وانا خاطريه اسير واتشرا لانه اربيعتيه ساايره واتقوول فيه اشيااء واايد حلوه

----------


## tmyz

حد يعرف اذا لهم موقع على النت او لا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم الشيخ سعيد

انا سرت من خمس سنوات تقريبا دخلت محل واحد بس عشان جذه مااقدر افيدج بس يبالي اسير مره ثااانيه

----------


## ايفا

ممكن تقولولي وين المكان ومن وين اسير ولو تحطون خريطه ادلينه بعد احسن

----------


## باب الشمس

والله يابنات شجعتونا للموضوع انا بعد 
خاطري اروح بس نبي معلومات اكثر عن المكان
خبركم الريايل مالهم طوله بال ع الدواره

----------


## العنيده2007

ممكن تخبرنا اكثر عن الأشياء الموجوده في مصانع جبل على للإستفاده منها

----------


## moon soon

للرفع

----------


## المصارعه

صح انا خواتي يسيرون ويشترون ملابس بس انا مادله خاطري اسيره يقولون ملابس ب 5 دراهم تخيلوا

----------


## angel2008

UPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## كيميائية

دلوني ع مكانه خاطري اسير له

----------


## Rose-uae

شو الفرق بين مصانع جبل علي و مصانع عجمان ...؟؟؟!!!
أنا اسمع عنهم بس ما سرت لهم

----------


## فتاة مزيد

يلااااااااااا بنات خبرونا .. 

عشان اروح طيرااااااااان هناك2 2 2 2 ههههههههههههههههه عاد ياحبي حق هالسوالف 2 2

----------


## بنت الوالد

للرفع

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن1

للرفع

----------


## كيووووت ليدي

مصانع عيماان .... للاخت اللي سالت

انا سرت منااك ... =) مافي نفس جبل علي بوابات ... يعني محلات ميمعينهن عدال بعض في بقعه معينه
طبعااا مادل منااك واايد .... نزين وعاادي جنه سوق عاادي بس اسعاارهم ارخص عن السوق =)

يعني مثلا عندهم بجاايم نووووم روووووووووووعه ...ورخااص ونفس الشي ملابس اليهاال حلوين ورخااص 

وعندهم على ماعتقد ناين وست ... شوي ارخص عن اللي في المولات ... =)

وعندهم ماي فير ليدي للعبايا .... ارخص بواايد عن ماي فير ليدي الاصلي ... وعباياه رووووووووعه


والسموحه ع الاطااله 
=)

----------


## خوي الروح

سبحان الله

----------


## شضايا

*والله خواتي شوقتونا أنزور هذا المكان يالله أفيدونا أكثر لأني صراحه أول مره أسمع عنه*

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

انجيل خبريني سرتي لجبل علي و الا بعدج

----------


## ميار

سمعت انه مكثر فيه جوالات التقليد الصينيه 

ونفسي ادخل والف اشوف فيه وش اللي فيه من غريب وعجيب وراقي 

واللي راحت له قولولنا وش اللي فيه

----------


## فطمطم

وايد اسمع عنه بس ماسرتله

----------


## أم عبود999

للرفع

----------


## نيلا2

وايد اسمع عنه بس ماسرت له

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

لللللللللرفع

----------


## سيده مصرية

* up
up up
up up up*

----------


## angel2008

لا والله مارحت له
عطونا بعد من خبرتكم يا بنات ^_^

----------


## فجر النهار

للرفع

----------


## الغزلان

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## thekra

زين والله وانا حابة اعرف اذا عندهم مكياج بالجملة

----------


## ام هدويه

ابا اعرف وين مصنع السجاد فجبل علي

----------


## روح الشامسي

اارفع

----------


## غاية مناي

شوقتونا للمكان افيدون كيف ندخل واسماء المصانع

----------


## روح ملاك

سبحان الله

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

للرفع . . :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة1



----------


## أم الكباتن

عااااااااااااااادي تدخلين سرنا ودخلونا عادي

----------


## كواسر*ع

خوات انا اسوي بخور وابغي عطور رخيصة بس حلوه

----------


## قلـRDـب

للرفع

----------


## خيالـ

للرفع

----------


## زعفرانة أصيلة

للرفع

----------


## أم حمدان 7

رفع...........

----------


## نم نم مي

اللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك، وأشهد حملة عرشك، وملائكتك، وجميع خلقك، أنك أنت الله، لا إله إلا أنت، وأن محمداًً عبدك ورسولك

----------


## بسمه دبي

*لحظه
.
.
.
.


ابي اعرف اي ساعه يفتحون والايام الي فاتحين فيها ؟؟

او خواتي الي سارن .. اي وقت ؟؟*

----------


## shames123

حد يدلينا وين مكانهم بالضبط

----------


## أم عواااش

للرفع للرفع 
للرفع

----------


## مواليد2010

للرفع

----------


## amoona23

ان شاء الله البنات يفيدوكي
موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## glamours eyes

uppppppppppppp

----------


## عواشهـ

كل مره انسير انضيع انا وريلي ما اندل وين الطرق بالضبط لو حد يدلينا زين

----------


## الهنوف3

للرفع لرفع

----------


## عنووووده ad

وين المكان بالضبط انا بعد ابا اسير واي بوابه تدخلون ؟؟
ومتى يفتحون والي عندها رقم تلفون او وب سايت تخبرنا

----------


## نورااااني

للرفع

----------


## تيماا

انا بعد خاطري اسير تشجعت من موضوعكم

----------


## عسوله2009

انا بعد ابي اسير يا ريت الي عندها معلومات زياده تخبرنا

----------


## roqaya99

اب اب اب

----------


## ملكان

للرفع...

----------


## يتيمة 555

انا وااااااايد اروح لهم ....... هم كلهن على بعضهن محلين كبار .. طبعا من غير المصانع ... 

واحد اسمه مصنع النسيج هذا رووووووعه واحلى ما فيه العطور الماركات والعبي الشوارفسكي وبدل اليهال وعندهم طبعا اشياء ثانيه ... 

اما المحل الثاني ما يعيبني فيه اشيا وايد ....... 


تدخلون من بوابة رقم 6 هناك بتحصلون الامن تاخذون اذن وتدخلون ...... اما عن الدرب من داخل بصراحه اعذروني ما اقدر اوصفه لكم لانه الدرب اتغير من داخل ...........

----------


## كيكه حلوهـ

الرفع للاستفادة

----------


## السيليه

للرفع

----------


## miss kash5a

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## ام ناصر^^

*انا واايد اسمع عن هالمصانع وخاطري اسير بس لو حد يدلنا بس وين بالضبط نكون شاكرين له ^^*

----------


## يسمينا

للرفع

----------


## عبق الربيع

للـــــــرفع

----------


## ملكان

للرفع,,

----------


## GirLysh

انزين ياليت لو وحدة ادلنا بالتفصيل الممل خواتي

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}
*

----------


## عرووس_بوظب

Up up up up

----------


## عنووووده ad

للرفع

----------


## kind_heart

للرفع 
أتمنى البنات يفيدونا

----------


## Sama RAK

والله يابنات شجعتونا للموضوع
خاطري اروح بس نبي معلومات اكثر عن المكان

نبيها المعلومات بتفصيل الملل
بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## أم دانووه

حتى انا ابغي اعرف وين مكانه بالضبط و شو يبيعون ؟؟

بخلي بعلولي يوديني إن شاء الله ...!!

----------


## 7aram ali

انا سمعت مب إلا ملابس وهالامور 
حتى الصحون وادوات المطبخ مثل الالمنيوم أرخص بوااااااااااايد من السوق
والكوبات وغير ذلك "سمعت بس"
واتمنى حد يأكدلنا ويوصفلنا المكان

----------


## مون لايت

ممكن تقولولي وين المكان ومن وين اسير ولو تحطون خريطه ادلينه بعد احسن

----------


## fmali

ممكن العنوان بالضبط لوسمحتو ابغي اسير واشوف شو عندهم

----------


## علـآآآيه

للرفعععععععععععععع

----------


## girl_2000

انا اليوم العصر كنت في جبل علي بس صوب المنتجع ...للاسف مارحت المصانع بس ان شاء الله عما قريب بعد ماشجعتونا نروح...

----------


## عواشهـ

....................

----------


## مون لايت

وين المحلات انا سرت ماشفت شئ الامصانع كبيره ومحد يبيع شئ معرف وين المحلات اللي يطرونها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سـراب

ضثبيثصضص

----------


## الفراشة2020

للرفع

----------


## إيمان العلي

إن شاء الله حد يفيدج

----------


## افناان

بنات خبرونا وين نروح بالضبط ؟؟؟ بالتفصيل الممل

----------


## &هجير&

استوفي حقه من الردود 

يغلق..........

----------

